# Solved: Motherboard E machine



## Bone Head (May 27, 2006)

Have a friend who had his MB fried .It is a older e machine , can you just replace the mother board ? the place where he bought it wants to send it out to be fixed , and charge him 100.00 Per 10 gig to put it on a new hard drive ..


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it may not be worth the effort 
if your changing the motherboard and the harddrive

what country are you in?

you can buy a resonable tower {white box - so from a computer fair - not a manufacturer } for around £250

harddrives depending on size will vary from £40 {80GB) upwards and a new motherboard for the E machine could be charge out anything from £50 then theres the charge to fit it all...

places to look online - in UK
dabs.com
overclockers.co.uk
microdirect.co.uk

or british computer fairs
http://www.britishcomputerfairs.com/

if you not in UK then ignore


----------



## Bone Head (May 27, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Etaf , We are here in the USA . If it was my computer i would throw it in the trash . it is still under warnity so all he is paying is the $100.00 per 10 gig to put it on a new hard drive . I diden't post the question right . Why would he need a new drive if the MB fried . They are scamming him on the transfer of data to the new drive if you ask me .


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yep sounds like it - but I guess it depends on what caused the motherboard to die and how it died .......

does he really have that much data worth $10 / gig


----------



## Bone Head (May 27, 2006)

Dont know , But i know the e machie is not worth $100.00 Thanks for the replys Etaf .
Does anyone know if you can put the drive from the e machine into a PC ?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

An eMachine computer _is_ a PC. So is a Dell, a Compaq, an HP, and a Mac. I'll assume you meant can you put an eMachine drive in another Windows machine. I don't see why not. Assuming the hard drive is of standard size (a likely assumption), you can use it in any computer you wish that has the same sort of connection (ATA, SATA, SCSI [not likely], etc.).

I'm just wondering why this thread is in the Macintosh forum.


----------



## Bone Head (May 27, 2006)

Thanks for the reply vegas .. what forum should i have posted in ?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Bone Head said:


> Thanks for the reply vegas .. what forum should i have posted in ?


My best guess would be one having nothing to do with the Macintosh platform, since this question had nothing to do with the Macintosh platform, such as this. 

The Macintosh is a computer built by Apple that runs the Mac OS (and, of late, the Windows OS). I understand the confusion, given the similarities in name (that was intentional on eMachines' part--so much so that if I recall correctly Apple filed suit against them when their first computers too closely _resembled_ Apple's wares, name aside). Adding to the confusion, Apple released a Macintosh computer called an eMac, which was aimed at educational institutions.

And so it goes...


----------

